# Case that doesn't break for Droid 2 ?



## Crocadile (Aug 21, 2011)

My only regret about buying a phone with a slider keyboard is that it practically impossible to find a case where the clips don't snap off the front cover. Has anyone found a good case for Droid 2 / Droid 2 Global that won't break?


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

Otterbox sells a great case


----------



## Crocadile (Aug 21, 2011)

bikedude880 said:


> Otterbox sells a great case


Thanks, but if you look at the reviews it has the same problem as other cases, the front cover clips will snap off.

I also went thru 2 different Seidio cases within weeks because of the damn clips.


----------



## DroidBurgundy (Nov 30, 2011)

I hate cases... they add uneeded bulk and most moto phones are really solid build designs and can take a beating all on their own. I just use a screen protector and my old G1's leather case, which fits the D2 perfectly, removes fingerprints, and looks mighty classy.

Only $3 on Amazon

http://www.amazon.com/T-Mobile-HTC-Google-Phone-Pocket/dp/B001OOEQJ2/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1331560165&sr=8-10


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (Jul 15, 2011)

Crocadile said:


> Thanks, but if you look at the reviews it has the same problem as other cases, the front cover clips will snap off.
> 
> I also went thru 2 different Seidio cases within weeks because of the damn clips.


I got a cheap $5 green rubberized shell case from ebay and never had trouble with it staying on....until I dropped it one night. I cant understand how it is being so difficult for you.

Sent from my cm_droid2we using Tapatalk


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

I got my D2G from eBay, slightly used, and this case came with it. Never saw the case fly off even though I dropped the phone a few times. I don't know which case it is, though. Has a good grip, though.


----------



## miga (Jun 25, 2011)

I actually have the same case as Gasai Yuno has. It's a great case, and I've had it on my phone ever since I've gotten it.

If you can somehow find it, it's an excellent case.


----------



## Pandemic187 (Aug 5, 2011)

miga said:


> I actually have the same case as Gasai Yuno has. It's a great case, and I've had it on my phone ever since I've gotten it.
> 
> If you can somehow find it, it's an excellent case.


Isn't that the Verizon-branded one? I bought that with my phone, and I removed it and put it back on a couple of times...by which point it was all broken and would no longer stay on the phone.


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

I bought a rubberized case and even IT broke on me (on the corner by the camera)! Other than that, it was a sturdy case.


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

Crocadile said:


> Thanks, but if you look at the reviews it has the same problem as other cases, the front cover clips will snap off.
> 
> I also went thru 2 different Seidio cases within weeks because of the damn clips.


I've dropped this thing so many times, I'm quite shocked that they /haven't/ broken off. The case I got from Verizon did. The problem is the way slider phones work, traditional wrap-around cases (obviously) won't work.


----------

